# Refrigerant pressure fault code 00229



## Vicke (Jan 23, 2006)

Address 08: Auto HVAC
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 820 047 DK
Component and/or Version: Climatic PQ35 090 0505
Software Coding: 0000000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
00229 - Refrigerant Pressure 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded
Air Conditioning is not working right. Only warm air is coming out.
What should I do??? 
Thanks

_Modified by Vicke at 10:41 AM 5-27-2009_


_Modified by Vicke at 10:43 AM 5-27-2009_


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Refrigerant pressure fault code 00229 (Vicke)*

Seems like you have a leak somewhere- perhaps a very slow one. The code is basically saying you are low on refridgerant. Get it checked out, find the leak and recharge the system


----------



## Vicke (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Refrigerant pressure fault code 00229 (temagnus2004)*

Can I use 134A cans and refil refrigerant myself??


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Refrigerant pressure fault code 00229 (Vicke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vicke* »_Can I use 134A cans and refil refrigerant myself??

Unless you have the necessary tools, no you cannot. The system is under high pressure, so there is no simple refilling. As suggested have the system checked for leaks by a workshop.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/00229


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Refrigerant pressure fault code 00229 (Theresias)*

There have been many problems with those AC systems. 
It may be best to take it to a VW dealer. They will have all of the TSB info and Proper equipment as Theresias mentioned. A generalized repair facility may not be aware of the noted problems.


----------



## Vicke (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: Refrigerant pressure fault code 00229 (dana vw tech)*

Thanks guys. Will visit local VW dealer tomorrow.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks Dana, good point. VW had released close to 10 bulletins (at least here in Germany) related to A/C issues on the 1K models.


----------

